# Fingerless gloves pattern for 2 needles in 4ply



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Can anyone help please? There seem to be plenty of lovely DK/worsted weight fingerless glove patterns knitted on 4 needles, but I really am happier on 2- and please don't try to convert me! Also I want something in a lighter weight - such as 4 ply but not as light as 3 ply. Hoping and praying!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm with you,I only knit with 2 needles!......I have fingerless glove patterns for "Patons Bluebell"....but I made a pair for my daughter with 8 ply and just used less stitches than what the pattern said


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Can anyone help please? There seem to be plenty of lovely DK/worsted weight fingerless glove patterns knitted on 4 needles, but I really am happier on 2- and please don't try to convert me! Also I want something in a lighter weight - such as 4 ply but not as light as 3 ply. Hoping and praying!


Here is a free pattern: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Mittens-and-Gloves/two-hour-fingerless-gloves. I made them with 4ply and they worked great. You have to sew up the seam when finished.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have made several fingerless mitts using two needles but it's sort of my own pattern.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I have made several fingerless mitts using two needles but it's sort of my own pattern.


I just made up a pattern, too. I saw a pair (here, on KP) that someone had knitted flat & decided that I could make some on circulars without a pattern. The flat-knitted pair I saw just had the side seam sewn, leaving an opening for the thumb.

I experimented with mine & knit using the magic loop (I'm not trying to convert anyone, just saying!) and added a thumb gore, for the fit I wanted. I'm going to undo the top & knit the part over the fingers to be a bit longer.

As I said, it was an experiment, using leftover "baby" yarn (no idea what brand)...think I used #6 needles. I found the stitch pattern in an old knitting book I inherited from my mother. The pattern uses 12 stitches, so I cast on 36 stitches, which fits well on my disproportionately skinny wrists (seriously, I wish the rest of me were as thin!). I wear these in my chilly living room so I can stay warm & still knit.

I'm going to make lots as Christmas gifts...they are really fast & easy to knit, once you have figured out what you are doing. Very easy to customize for each recipient, too.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

AllyMu--I went to that site three times while sittig here and could not get goves or two hour fingerlesss gloves no matter what I did. Even started from scratach by typing it in and kept getting the same sites. where am I going wrong?


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spatterdash-wristwarmers

I am working on these Spatterdash wristwarmers from Ravelry right now. The pattern is free and the instructions very clear. I love the wrap over flap which I am doing by adding a sequined yarn. My yarn is 4 ply but I am knitting the small size which is adequate for my medium sized hand. Enjoy!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Maggie70 said:


> AllyMu--I went to that site three times while sittig here and could not get goves or two hour fingerlesss gloves no matter what I did. Even started from scratach by typing it in and kept getting the same sites. where am I going wrong?


Peggy,
After you get to the site, go to the search at the top and type in Two-hour-fingerless-gloves (Make sure you put in the dashes between the words or it doesn't come up). Then scroll down to 9 Two Hours or Less Knitting patterns and it will be there.

Hope this helps. If it doesn't, just ask me and I will post the pattern for you.


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

You can go to youtube.com and look


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

A while back someone posted easy directions for fingerless gloves. I will rewrite them here but they are not originally mine.
CO 34 stitches
Ribbing - K1, P1, for 4 inches (22 rows for me)
St Stitch for 2 inches (12 rows for me)
K1,P1 for 1 and 1/2inches (8 rows for me)
Stitch the 4" of ribbing - leave the 2" open - stitch the 2" of ribbing left.
I love them. They fit well.

I found two other pairs with 2 needles but I can't find the links. If you want them written out I will be glad to do it. One has a cable and one has a real thumb.

If you put in a search on KP you might find more and even the one I just wrote.
Pat


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a similar pattern which I have used with baby alpaca from Cascade Yarn and the directions I have are:depending on the size of the hand :
Cast on with # 9 needle 22/24/26 sts. Rib (k1, p1) for 3 inches That is 16 rows for the type of yarn I have used.
With size 11 needles do st st for 4 inches, for me that is 18 rows.
Change to size 9 and do ribbing in k1, p1 for one inch, that is 8 rows.
Bind off. Sew the sides together leaving a 1 inch opening for thumb seam.
I have a variation to the above, which is for the 4 inches of stockinette I have included a cable and the results have been quite nice. I have knitted 6 sts, p2, k6, p2, k10. and have done a cable on rows 3, 9 and 15. That is for the larger size but you can adjust for the smaller sizes as well. Good luck


MimiPat said:


> A while back someone posted easy directions for fingerless gloves. I will rewrite them here but they are not originally mine.
> CO 34 stitches
> Ribbing - K1, P1, for 4 inches (22 rows for me)
> St Stitch for 2 inches (12 rows for me)
> ...


----------



## 10ACGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been searching for 2 needle fingerless gloves, too. MimiPat, would you mind writing the patterns here?

Thanks! Great Christmas gifts for all the teens in my life.



MimiPat said:


> A while back someone posted easy directions for fingerless gloves. I will rewrite them here but they are not originally mine.
> CO 34 stitches
> Ribbing - K1, P1, for 4 inches (22 rows for me)
> St Stitch for 2 inches (12 rows for me)
> ...


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

10AC Girl,
here is the one I like the best:
Worsted weight Size 8 needle
C6F means Put first three stitches on the cable needle and let it drop in front of work. Knit the next 3 on the knitting needle. Finally, knit the 3 you had on the cable needle starting with the stitch on the far right.

cast on 40 stitches
Row 1 (WS) K1,P2,K2,P6,K2,P2,K2,P6,K2,P2,K2,P6,K2,p2,K1
Row 2 (RS) K3,P2,K6,P2,K2,P2,K6,P2,K2,P2,K6,P2,K3
Row 3 Repeat row 1
Row 4 Repeat row 2
Row 5 Repeat row 1
Row 6 Repeat row 2
Row 7 Repeat row 1
Row 8 (RS) K3, P2, C6F,P2,K2,P2,C6F,P2,K2,C6F,P2,K3

Do 4 repeats of these 8 rows
Do a fifth repeat working only rows 1-5
Ribbing is next - 8 rows of K1,P1
Cast off

Beging sewing from the top. Seam the ribbed area, then leave 1 and 1/2 inch hole for your thumb. Resume using the mattress stitch to create the illusion of the double rib pattern.

Pat


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

10Acgirl,
Here is the link for the one with a thumb:
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/mittens-and-gloves/two-hour-fingerless-gloves
if this doesn't work google Fingerless Gloves by Oniz Terevinto
Pat


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll weigh in with a different point of view. I work outside all year long and finger dexterity is important as I work with a hand held computer all day long. I'm a life long knitter..but the fingerless gloves I adore..are NOT hand knit. My coworkers and my son joke that the fingertipless gloves I wear look like something "Belker" would wear (a Hill Street Blues Character)..they are made from gray wool and look like something a bum on TV would wear! No offense to any bums as I love these gloves.

Most people find these type of gloves not all that suitable for true winter weather..stylish yes..appropriate..no! Mittens are generally warmer, as the fingers "share" warmth. Mittens that have a fold over flap that exposes fingertipless gloves are wonderful..but honestly...if you are knitting hand wear from warmth...stick with mittens!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

I love mine for dog-walking gloves. In Northern California, I don't have to worry about too many really cold days & I find that my hands overheat in regular gloves. The main reason I like my knit fingerless gloves is that, despite having central heat, carpeting, & double-paned windows, my living room is always chilly and drafy in the winter (I suspect it's because the stairs to the upper floor come off of the attached kitchen & suck all of my nice warm air right up there), so I can read, knit, brush the dog, whatever, and my hands stay toasty warm.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> I love mine for dog-walking gloves. In Northern California, I don't have to worry about too many really cold days & I find that my hands overheat in regular gloves. The main reason I like my knit fingerless gloves is that, despite having central heat, carpeting, & double-paned windows, my living room is always chilly and drafty in the winter (I suspect it's because the stairs to the upper floor come off of the attached kitchen & suck all of my nice warm air right up there), so I can read, knit, brush the dog, whatever, and my hands stay toasty warm.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Can anyone help please? There seem to be plenty of lovely DK/worsted weight fingerless glove patterns knitted on 4 needles, but I really am happier on 2- and please don't try to convert me! Also I want something in a lighter weight - such as 4 ply but not as light as 3 ply. Hoping and praying!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Paula: DPN patterns should convert to two needles on fingerless gloves........assuming they are TRULY fingerless.....and thumbless.....

Just change RNDS to ROWS.......knit away.......BUT, slip the first stitch as if to purl for a good seam later..........

Make sense........? LOL!

As for something between a 4 and a 3........not sure there is a 3.5......but, you can try looking......

Donna Rae


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Where will you put the seam? Comfort is a consideration. I work outdoors all year long and use fingertipless gloves, couldn't imagine having to deal with a seam.


----------

